# Aircraft Identification Thread 2



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 24, 2005)

Boeing 377 Stratoliner?


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 25, 2005)

And on we go!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Have stickied the thread due to popularity and the high amount of time it is on topic 


Naw sorry GrG, JCS got it. It was the P.108C.

Next pic...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2005)

a few more RAF ones would be good, i'm good at them..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Not so bright at the others though


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2005)

What's this?


----------



## MikeMan (Jan 26, 2005)

L-19 Birddog?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## MikeMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Stinson O-49 Vigilant

In fact it is this photo.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2005)

Darn, beat me to it! 8) I just recently read an article about a restoration of a Stinson.

Good job!


----------



## MikeMan (Jan 26, 2005)

OK so heres the next one.


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 26, 2005)

Northrop N3PB











Picture Source: http://tinyurl.com/5qpjq

Northrop N-3PB Specifications 

Manufacturer Northrop Aircraft, Inc., Hawthorne, California 

Number Built 24 

Wing Span 48 feet, 11 inches 

Overall Length 38 feet 

Overall Height 12 feet 

Wing Area 376.8 sq. feet 

Takeoff Weight 10,600 lbs. 

Speed - Maximum 257 mph 

Speed - Cruising 215 mph 

Range 1,400 miles 

Service Ceiling 28,400 feet 

Powerplant Wright Cyclone, Air Cooled, Radial, 1200 hp 

Armament (4) 50-cal guns, (2) 30-cal guns, (1) 2,000 torpedo, or equivalent weight of bombs 

Information Source: As above

Kiwimac


----------



## MikeMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Yep

Gone to a fellow Kiwi


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2005)

Another one? 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 26, 2005)

In but a moment, O impatient one of the north! 

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

Fine ill do one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2005)

it's a japaneese transport..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

State the obvious why dont you...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2005)

to late, i already have.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

It was a rhetorical question...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2005)

it wasn't a question...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

I know, it was a _rhetorical_ question.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 29, 2005)

Zippit why dont ya


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyway...no takers for the plane?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

it can't be a rhetorical question if it's not a question!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

A rhetorical question is different from a question...anyway I typed it, I think I kinda know what it is...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

it wasn't a question and yes, a rethorical question does have to be a question, otherwise it's a rethorical *insert type, e.g. statement or remark*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Rhetorical is a style of writing that can only be applied to questions...not statements or remarks, what I typed was a rhetorical question, there was no Question markl because it did not rerquire an answer, which is the purpose of rhetorical questions, if I wanted an answer then Id have added a question mark...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

it wasn't a question and i'm well aware of what rethorical mans, but obviously neither of us are gonna budge on this one..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

I know it wasnt a question, it was a *RHETORICAL* question...

Im not budging cos im right and you are not budging because youre stubborn and know youre wrong...


----------



## JCS (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyways, back on topic... thats a Kokusai Ki-105...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 29, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I know it wasnt a question, it was a *RHETORICAL* question...
> 
> Im not budging cos im right and you are not budging because youre stubborn and know youre wrong...



now , i dont like to speak out of turn but i think everyone will thank me for saying two little words 

SHUT UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R Pope (Jan 29, 2005)

Amen to that, brother!


----------



## KraziKanuK (Jan 29, 2005)

_A powered version of the Ku-7 glider, a hasty lash-up to get an aircraft that could carry fuel from Sumatra to Japan. Nine built.

Type: Ki.105
Function: transport
Year: Crew: Engines: 2 * 690kW Mitsubishi Ha-26-II
Speed: 220km/h Ceiling: Range: 2500km_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

he started it.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Did not...


Anyway JCS you were right. Next pic?


----------



## JCS (Jan 29, 2005)

Try this one:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

R-10...I dont know the rest of the name, just that its an R-10. Used for Reconaissance yes?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2005)

They're on Il-2 FB (AEP..blah blah blah) aren't they? i'm sure I've escorted some.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Yup they are. I thought they were Turret Fighters at first


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2005)

well that's understanaable.............


----------



## Napier Sabre (Jan 30, 2005)

What about this one:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Ive got A great one lined up...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2005)

With the red markings, I'm guessing it's Swiss


----------



## Napier Sabre (Jan 30, 2005)

Good spot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## JCS (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, that was a Nyeman R-10



> Production version of the KhAl-5. The R-10 was a wooden low-wing monoplane. They saw combat during the war with Finland, but proved to be slow and vulnerable. 490 built.
> 
> Function: bomber
> 
> ...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2005)

I knew I had escorted them. They did get slaughtered by the Finns too, when I was escorting them. We met up with a group of Blenheims escorted by Hawks, I burnt a Blenheim and damaged another one. Those rear guns on the Blenheims are swines! And my I-16 kept drifting upwards...when I was trying to stay under the bugger...


----------



## MikeMan (Jan 31, 2005)

The last pic posted is a Swiss FFA P-16.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's one...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 31, 2005)

Cessna Ut-78 Bobcat?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2005)

Dude great avatar...... i didnt know we could use animated gifs.....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2005)

Curtiss AT-9 Fledgling. Also called the Jeep.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2005)

See if you can ID this one...


----------



## Crazy (Feb 1, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Curtiss AT-9 Fledgling. Also called the Jeep.



Correct


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 1, 2005)

evangilder said:


> See if you can ID this one...




It's a French Breguet 690.



I recognize it from the stubbiness and cannons... (Edit ~ Which it seems to be missing, on further examination... There are usually three in the nose, very pronounced - they stick out a LOT)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 1, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Dude great avatar...... i didnt know we could use animated gifs.....




Thanks; In fact, I was searching for something and came across a forum where I saw it and swiped it...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2005)

Close GRG, very close


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 1, 2005)

Breguet Be.691? Is it the one captured by the Deutschen Luftwaffe?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2005)

Getting warmer. This one is still french when the shot was taken...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2005)

Breguet Bre.693?


If not, bleh!

I got that it's a Breguet and in the Bre.69* series, good enough for a series that looks *BLOODY IDENTICAL.*


If I'm wrong, I'll go and drink some beer.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep, Bre.693. Good job!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

wow a french one, we don't get many of them.............


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 2, 2005)

and it's a good-looking French bomber, even rarer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

no it's not, most french bombers look brilliant..........


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, THAT one looked pretty good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

pretty much all of them did.............


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 2, 2005)

Are you saying that most of the planes in the Butt-Ugly Airplane thread look good?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

yes...........


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 2, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Are you saying that most of the planes in the Butt-Ugly Airplane thread look good?



Naturally he does because he likes the Lancaster.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 2, 2005)

What is this a/c?

canard, 12 cylinder rear engine pusher, twin fin/rudder, tricycle landing gear, single seat

Hint: Cheddar should know


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2005)

XP-55 Ascender?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 2, 2005)

Nope.

Use the Cheddar Cheese(member) hint for a direction to look.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 3, 2005)

Is it an Italian plane then?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Feb 3, 2005)

J7W Shinden?


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2005)

trouble is CC aint here, he's in normandy.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 3, 2005)

Lucky CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Not anymore  Was a SUPERB trip though, more info and soon pics in the OFF-Topic thread 

Is the plane the Northrop XP-55 Black Bullet?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean the XP-56, CC? All these numbers get confusing...
There were three aircraft competing for the high speed intercept contract.

Vultee XP-54 Swoose Goose
Curtiss XP-55 Ascender
Northrop XP-56 Black Bullet

I already posted a pic of the XP-55, here are pics of the XP-56 and the XP-54. All of them competing for the same contract, all of them unusual configurations.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 4, 2005)

The XP-56 looks a lot like a komet with propellers


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 4, 2005)

What flag does CC fly? Look there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

So its Italian...I have no idea!  Ill bet Kiwimac knows but im gonna keep looking...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 4, 2005)

It flew for the first time on Mar. 7 1939.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Its the S.A.I. Ambrosini S.S. 4


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 4, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its the S.A.I. Ambrosini S.S. 4



We have a winner. :angel: 


New one.

monoplane fighter, inward retracting l/g, v-12 engine (not of the country of origin), tapererd wing, enclosed bubble like canopy, 1 20mm cannon (engine mounted) and 4 7.7mm mgs, rear mounted radiator, was to replace the Firefly, later had its engine replaced by a radial and given a new designation

hint: 3 colors in the country's flag


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

the colours in the flag aint much help as many countries have 3 colours 

can we get a nationality for the plane??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Fairey Spearfish?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the colours in the flag aint much help as many countries have 3 colours
> 
> can we get a nationality for the plane??



I know,  if I gave you the country, it would be very easy to guess the a/c.

The colors ran vertical.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, if it ws intended to replace the Firefly it must be Allied, but it cant be British, Soviet or American, So that must mean it was by some random country that done bugger all  Correct?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

and the engine is proberly a merlin or griffon, so that's why the engines are of a different nationality, we're getting there...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

You see I thought I was onto something with the Spearfish, it matched the description and made logical sense, but obviously not...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

perhaps he's confused and the stripes run horizaontal and it's the americans??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

No because the American stripes only have 2 colours, red and white, he said there was 3. Im thinking it was French, Belgian or evan an IRISH plane


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

dude the american flag has 3 colours, red and white stripes, and white stripes on a blue background in the top left, ring a bell??


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 5, 2005)

It is the Firefly with 2 wings, not the one with 1 wing.

No confusion lanc. Think about the hint, "if I gave you the country, it would be very easy to guess the a/c". What does that suggest?

LOL lanc, do you know what direction vertical is? American flag's 2 strips run horizontal.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

well this changes things...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Well at the moment Kanuk, im Stumped! 

No white stripes on a blue background here lanc, theyre stars...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Well at the moment Kanuk, im Stumped!
> 
> No white stripes on a blue background here lanc, theyre stars...



CC is on the right track in one of his posts.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Well, if it ws intended to replace the Firefly it must be Allied, but it cant be British, Soviet or American, So that must mean it was by some random country that done bugger all  Correct?



Was I on the right track there?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 5, 2005)

That one and another post as well CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> No because the American stripes only have 2 colours, red and white, he said there was 3. Im thinking it was French, Belgian or evan an IRISH plane



That one?

Is it French, Belgium or Irish?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 5, 2005)

Lets say 2 of the countries.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

my money's on ireland...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Why, did you lose it there when you was on holiday or something? 

I honestly have no idea what it is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

me neither, more clues............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

A picture might be helpful.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 5, 2005)

Engine was from a company that also made very good cars.

The a/c flew pre ww2.

Total Length : 28.018 ft/8.540 m

Greatest height : 9.514 ft/2.900 m

Wingspan : 38.189 ft/11.640 m

Wing area : 204.516 sqf/19.000 m2^

Max take off weight : 4851.0 lbs/2200.0 kg

Weight empty : 3307.5 lbs/1500.0 kg


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 6, 2005)

What you can tell about this...pretty, really pretty.


----------



## JCS (Feb 7, 2005)

Thats a Westland Welkin aint it?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 7, 2005)

JCS said:


> Thats a Westland Welkin aint it?



That is what I first thought but the landing gear configuration is not what I can see on any photos I could find.


CC, I thought you would have guessed the country which would have made it easy to guess what a/c. Anyways here is a photo, http://ibelgique.ifrance.com/Aviher/Preservation/Renard/R36-19.jpg


----------



## R Pope (Feb 7, 2005)

FMA I.Ae.30 Namcu
Single-seat escort fighter. The Namcu was a twin-engine monoplane with exceptionally clean lines, reminescent in many respects of the British de Havilland Hornet. Performance was excellent, but there was no money to finance series production. One built.

Type: I.Ae.30 Namcu
Country: Argentina
Function: fighter
Year: 1948 Crew: 1 Engines: 2 * 2035hp Rolls-Royce Merlin 134/135
Wing Span: 15.00m Length: 11.52m Height: 5.16m Wing Area: 35.32m2
Empty Weight: 5585kg Max.Weight: 8755kg
Speed: 740km/h Ceiling: Range: 2700km
Armament: 6-20mm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 8, 2005)

nice, never heard of that one before...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

Im still stumped on KK's one


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 8, 2005)

Well done.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 8, 2005)

C.B, you can try and get this lot stumped on I.D'ing a warbird as much as you can - but it won't work! 

At least not yet.....


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 8, 2005)

I mean " well done" for the identification of my aircraft, the FMA IA-30,

acomplished by Pope, ...I don´t try to Stump anybody.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh no! If you think you can then go for it!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 8, 2005)

Really..?....okay...try this.


----------



## R Pope (Feb 8, 2005)

KK--your pic looks a lot like a product of the French Arsenal works, the exhaust ports show it to have a Hispano engine, but the OO registration isn't French. Belgian??


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 8, 2005)

R Pope said:


> KK--your pic looks a lot like a product of the French Arsenal works, the exhaust ports show it to have a Hispano engine, but the OO registration isn't French. Belgian??



A Belgium a/c using the H-S 12Y engine. The R-37 was a re-engined R-36 using the Gnome-Rhone 14N-21 radial engine. The Renard R-38 used a Merlin engine and was being flight tested when the Germans invaded.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2005)

What about this?


----------



## JCS (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm tempted to say thats a Ju488, But I'm not sure if it was even built.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2005)

No it's not a Ju-488.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 15, 2005)

plan_D said:


> What about this?



G5N1 "Shinzan" ("Mountain Recess"), _Liz_, built by Nakajima Kikoki Kabushiki Kaisha.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2005)

Yah!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 16, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> Nakajima Kikoki Kabushiki Kaisha.





Could that be any more drawn out???


----------



## R Pope (Feb 16, 2005)

How about Bronson's flying wing? Looks like the Horten brothers had a hand in that one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> What about this?



I am not sure but I want to say that is some kind of Japanese or Russian bomber. I do not know what kind though or if it is even Russian or Japanese.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 16, 2005)

It's a G5N1 'Liz' someone already got it. Japanese.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

Ah now I see where it was posted. It looks like a typical Japanese aircraft atleast I was on track with the nation.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 16, 2005)

R Pope said:


> How about Bronson's flying wing? Looks like the Horten brothers had a hand in that one.



Why the Hortens? Northrop was building 'wings' before the Hortens.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

Horton was experimenting with them before Northrop though I believe. I believe Horton was experimenting with flying wing gliders in the early 30's but I may be mistaken.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 16, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Horton was experimenting with them before Northrop though I believe. I believe Horton was experimenting with flying wing gliders in the early 30's but I may be mistaken.



Northrop built an all-wing airplane in 1927.

The first glider, the Horten Ho I, was first flight tested at Bonn-Hagelar in July 1933.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 16, 2005)

BC's a/c is an I. Ae 38.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Never heard of that one before...


----------



## Soren (Feb 16, 2005)

You havent !!


----------



## Soren (Feb 16, 2005)

You havent !!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

So important you had to say it twice 

Nope, i hadnt.


----------



## Soren (Feb 16, 2005)

oops sorry, double post !


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 16, 2005)

Well done KK. It was a hard one.

Cheddar:

You never heard?....that is all about  

In the second picture of KK you can see the green pampas of Cordoba.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok ok, enough taking the mick outta me 

Anyone have another plane?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Horton was experimenting with them before Northrop though I believe. I believe Horton was experimenting with flying wing gliders in the early 30's but I may be mistaken.
> ...



I stand corrected.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, try this ya boffins!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2005)

I am going to have to look this one up. It is Finnish and it looks like a Me-109F with a Hurricane cockpit!


----------



## JCS (Feb 17, 2005)

I think thats a PM-1...

I know I've seen that before I just cant remeber the manufacturer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Nope not a PM-1


----------



## JCS (Feb 17, 2005)

I just had a look around, all I was able to find is that the manufacturer is Pyorremyrsky...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep...that bits right...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nope not a PM-1



This is what the caption says that goes with the profile.

_PM-1 was prototype of Pyorremyrsky, no others were build, so this profile is only existed in drawers mind._


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2005)

Well the drawer made it look like it had a Me-109F nose, Me-109G rudder but a Hurricane canopy.

If the PM-1 was a prototype then atleast one was built....the prototype.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 17, 2005)

Actually the plane is a PM-3.






The finns were able to get the best Kill-losses ratio of the all axis air forces in the WW2.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Yep, CB got it 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

not a bad looking plane.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Bit boring maybe. I designed my own plane lastnight...


----------



## JCS (Feb 18, 2005)

Did it come out any good? I tried designing a few when I was really bored but they ended up lookin' like crap


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah its ok, It looks a little like a stretched P-47. Has lots of guns though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

any pics CC?? nothing would give me more pleasure than pointing out things that would prevent it working..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah there will be, once ive coloured it...I beleive the wingspan is probably a bit short but apart from that it seems ok...except mybe the weaponry  Its only a 3 view drawing btw as I suck at 3d...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

i really wanna see it now, as much as i wanna say i could do with a laugh, you'll only say "look in the mirror then"..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

No I wouldnt, that jokes tired now  Id probably say "a quick look down under will soon sort that out"


----------



## Grampa (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a test of your knovlege.


Here's some data
Type:
fighter

Engine:
1x1065hk 14 cylinder radial engine

Performance:
max speed 570 km/h at 5000 m
at dive 650 km/h
crusin speed 410 at sealewel
service celling 9300 m
range 1250 km
take off and landing 350 m

weight:
empty 2020 kg
max 2835 kg

Dimension:
span 10 m
lenght 7,8 m
height 2,8 m
wing area 16 m2
arament 4 x 13.2 mm m/39A macineguns whit 250 rounds in wings.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

FFVS J.22


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2005)

that would mean so much more to me in metric...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

It is in metric  I understand it well enough...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry meant imperial...........


----------



## Grampa (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn. You got it right Cheddar cheese.
Ok try this


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 20, 2005)

It was built by Saab and it could have a jet engine instead of props. That's all I know


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 20, 2005)

It looks like a J21 but it is a Dutch a/c, the Fokker D XXIII which flew first in May 1939. Used 2 Walter Sagitta I0SR engines of 520hp.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Its Either the SAAB A.21 or J.21...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its Either the SAAB A.21 or J.21...



CC, look at this pic, http://ww2photo.mimerswell.com/air/nl/fokker/04341.jpg


----------



## Grampa (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry everybody but I foiled you. Just because I from Sweden doesn't mean for sure that I only show plane from Sweden. So I figured a way to fol you by shoving a plane that are similarly to SAAB J21.

Congratulation KraziKanuK you are the winner. it's the Fokker D XXIII 

OK heres next challenge


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 20, 2005)

LaGG-3?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Yak-1?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Grampa. To save typing you can say KK.

Your latest is a Dewoitine D 520.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 20, 2005)

mosquitoman you got it wrong.

cheddar cheese you got it wrong.

KraziKanuK sorry to say this but you got it wrong to.

Heres a clue 
this plane whent in action against the German Luftwaffe in the beginning of ww 2.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 20, 2005)

Is it polish then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2005)

bit unsporting, doing so many in a row aint it grampa??


----------



## Grampa (Feb 20, 2005)

Nope its not Polish.
Heres a hint.
The few that survived the German occupation allied whit the Russian air force during the Russian reoccupation


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 20, 2005)

Right Grampa, the D520 did not have wing root air intakes.

It also looks like a Arsenal VG33 but my latest guess wil be a Yugoslavian Rogozarski IK-3.


----------



## JCS (Feb 20, 2005)

Yep, thats an IK-3 all right...


----------



## JCS (Feb 20, 2005)

Try this one...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Feb 20, 2005)

Macchi C.100


Fade to Black...


----------



## Grampa (Feb 21, 2005)

Macchi M.C.100? (couldn't find it in my brain. Searched in the net for answer)


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Macchi M.C.100 - 1939*
*MC.100*
*Italian Flying Boats* (near bottom of the page)


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok guys that seems to be right...try this


----------



## Grampa (Feb 21, 2005)

Ha I know that plane direct.
It's the Arado Ar 440, it's the redesigned version of Arado Ar 240. It could have been produced if it wasn't for the Dornier Do 335.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2005)

we need more british ones...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

No...YOU need more British ones


----------



## Grampa (Feb 21, 2005)

Well I was a little hasty, It looks like the Arado Ar 440 but the tail is different. Is it the Messersmitt Bf 162?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Grampa (Feb 21, 2005)

ARRGh!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Well im glad its a tricky one...but I bet JCS will get it


----------



## JCS (Feb 21, 2005)

Actually I dont have the slightest clue  

I just spent the last hour looking for it but havent found a thing....


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 21, 2005)

Messerschmitt Me-210 V1


----------



## Grampa (Feb 21, 2005)

You're right, that was a tricky one. The first prototype had twin rudder. You pay-backed me didn't you? Any more question?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)

Nope CB, youre wrong too!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 23, 2005)

Messerchmitt Bf-110 V9.... gotcha


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Finally!


----------



## Yeomanz (Feb 24, 2005)

that picture from luft-arciff no doubt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah it is, but I chopped it off otherwise it would have been so easy to find out!


----------



## Grampa (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not gonna bring you some pict because i'm having some problems whit sending new one. but I gonna give you a question of what type of plane I'm talking about. here it goes.

This plane was know by one of the axis as the whispering death.

What plane did they refereed to?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 24, 2005)

Grampa said:


> I'm not gonna bring you some pict because i'm having some problems whit sending new one. but I gonna give you a question of what type of plane I'm talking about. here it goes.
> 
> This plane was know by one of the axis as the whispering death.
> 
> What plane did they refereed to?



Beaufighter. Those sleeve valve engines were quiet.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2005)

Yep, definitely the Beaufighter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

I thought it was the Japs who called the Beau "Whispering Death"? 

But it has to be the Beau.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 24, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I thought it was the Japs who called the Beau "Whispering Death"?
> 
> But it has to be the Beau.



"This plane was know by one of the axis as the whispering death."

CC, Japan was part of the Axis.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes I know, I misread the question, I thought it just said Germany 

Anyone have a picture?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 24, 2005)

I know you did.)  

pics, http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&lr=&q=bristol+beaufighter&btnG=Search


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Not a pic of the beau 


I meant a pic for us to guess


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

love the new siggy CC.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Yep, Beautiful isnt it... 8)


----------



## Soren (Feb 24, 2005)

It may have been deadly, but it certainly wasnt pretty !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

actually it was neither deadly or pretty.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

I thinks hes talking about the Beau y'know


----------



## Grampa (Feb 24, 2005)

correct it's the Beaufighter whit those sleeve valve engines.

Ok try this pic.
It made also a record.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry.
seems to have some problems here!


----------



## Grampa (Feb 24, 2005)

Forget the recordbrakin plane. here something else and it only went far as a prototype


----------



## Soren (Feb 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I thinks hes talking about the Beau y'know



Correct !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2005)

yeah my mistake i thought he was talking bout the P.108 as i mentioned bout CC's siggy..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 25, 2005)

The Beau was deadly but didn't look pretty, it just looked deadly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2005)

sshe was very pretty..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

It wasnt that bad looking...the engines look a bit silly but other than that its ok 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 25, 2005)

Once got described as 2 engines hotly followed by an airframe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Makes sense


----------



## Grampa (Feb 26, 2005)

Haven't nobody guessed what plane this is? OK heres a new pic. and a little clue. The evolution of the engine begins in Germany.


----------



## JCS (Feb 26, 2005)

That sorta reminds me of the Ki61...


----------



## Grampa (Feb 26, 2005)

JCS You're getting hotter.

The engine on this plane are build by 2 engines fused together.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 27, 2005)

Please tell me it hasn't got the worst engine ever in it? I'm talking about the RR Vulture here


----------



## JCS (Feb 27, 2005)

Kawasaki Ki64


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

the vulture didn't oriniginate in germany..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 27, 2005)

No but it was two engines fused together


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Heinkel had a similar engine configuration on the He-177, perhaps its that engine...dont know the name of it though...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 28, 2005)

Useless engine anyway- kept setting itself on fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, the worlds first External Combustion Engine


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## JCS (Feb 28, 2005)

The Piaggio P.50 also had an engine configuration like the He177, I cant find any info about it though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Never knew about that engine, what planes was it used on?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

and the steam engine is an external combustion engine, the combustion took place outside of the cylinders.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

By adding Rennie soft chews to my body I start externally combusting


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Rennie soft chews help relieve trapped wind!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

still that joke makes no sence..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Simpleton


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

crap joke maker..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

How can you not get it, its so easy! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

no it's not, we're talking bout steam engines then you go on about giving off gas, that doesn't make you an external combustion engine.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

I didnt say I was an endgine, I said I combusted externally


----------



## Grampa (Feb 28, 2005)

JCS You are the winner. It's the Ki 64

Ok here's a new question.
Some Junkers Ju 88 pilot encountered some prey which they called the flying wild boar. which plane goth that nickname from the Ju 88-pilots?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

Wouldnt be the Short Sunderland would it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2005)

Beaufighter??


----------



## JCS (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure its the Sunderland.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2005)

i am too i'm just making annother possible suggestion.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 1, 2005)

The Sunderland was called the porcupine I thought after the number of guns they had


----------



## Grampa (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes it is the Short Sunderland. 
OK next question and this "toad" or what must be one of the butt-ugliest airplane.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 2, 2005)

Fw-189C...


Prototype for the attack version which lost out to the Hs-129.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn you GrG, I was hoping to show off there cos I knew that...


----------



## Grampa (Mar 2, 2005)

Well I guess hes trying to prof what he is. Ok heres next test of your skill and this plane has been produced up to 104 example.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

any clues?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 2, 2005)

Easy one...  Is the Nakajima Ki-115 suicide attack aircraft


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

I thought it looked Japanese


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok than, whats this planes full designation and whats special about it?


----------



## Mohawk (Mar 3, 2005)

This should be NOT a FW 190. I think this (coded GH-KV) was the prototype for the TA 153 series !


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 3, 2005)

Mohawk said:


> This should be NOT a FW 190. I think this (coded GH-KV) was the prototype for the TA 153 series !



It is the Fw190 V32/U1, WNr 0057. It is powered by a DB603 engine.

Later the airframe was used for a prototype for the Ta152H (Fw190 V32/U2).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah Mohwk is correct. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 3, 2005)

love the new siggy CC...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

New siggy....two words I wouldnt mind directing at you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 3, 2005)

i've got one lined up...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Come on then, let me at it! Raaar!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 3, 2005)

For the Luftwaffe specialist...please tell me about this.








I


----------



## strega (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi folks, 

seems to be the testbed for the new Me309, especially the radiator and main gear


----------



## strega (Mar 4, 2005)

so friends ..... it´s a messerschmitt Me 109 Gustav, prototyp for the production of the Me209 (not the Recordairplane) wich was later the Me 309.


----------



## trackend (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Strega welcome to the site 
Though I have to admit the plane has me beat ummm 
its a messerschmitt
eezy peezy next


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 4, 2005)

Could it be the modified 109F-1 WNr 5642, coded SG+EK, used for preliminary experiments for the 209.


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats this ?


----------



## strega (Mar 4, 2005)

Nighthawk, this is a Renard R-38 from Belgium


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 4, 2005)

NightHawk said:


> Whats this ?



Renard R-36.

Strega, I have the R-38 coded OO-ATK.

Also the R-38 used the Merlin with the exhaust stubs at equal spacing while the R-36 used a H-S engine with unequally spaved exhaust stubs.


----------



## strega (Mar 4, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> Could it be the modified 109F-1 WNr 5642, coded SG+EK, used for preliminary experiments for the 209.



okayokay you´re right ist is the BF 109 V31 .... I was sooooo near


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 4, 2005)

How about this 1 ?


----------



## strega (Mar 4, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> NightHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this ?
> ...



je m´accuse ! You´re right, same plane false engine


----------



## strega (Mar 4, 2005)

NightHawk said:


> How about this 1 ?



Vultee XP-54 "Swoose Goose"


----------



## strega (Mar 4, 2005)

Mohawk said:


> This should be NOT a FW 190. I think this (coded GH-KV) was the prototype for the TA 153 series !



wow great Mohawk ..... not bad for a Spitfire fan


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 4, 2005)

strega said:


> Mohawk said:
> 
> 
> > This should be NOT a FW 190. I think this (coded GH-KV) was the prototype for the TA 153 series !
> ...



The designation was still *Fw* 190 V32/U1 for GH+KV.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes it was. It wasnt actually the Prototype for that Ta-153, it was simply a testbed for the wings.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 4, 2005)

You are un the rigth track, it is the BF-109V-31


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Apparently there were 80 prototypes for the Fw-190A...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 5, 2005)

Seems to the german really like prototipes.

Talking about weird stuff, look at this.








This little aircraft wich reminds at Mirage IIIA, is the supersonic fighter FMA IA-37. roll out in 1954.






Designed By Horten in colaboration with Kurt Tank ( we was short of designers is those days  ) It never had his promised Rolls Royce Avon engines, and flew only as a glider, showing good caracteristics.

The downfall of Peron in 1955, caused that the germans technicians leave the country in early 1956, and this projetk was stopped completely.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 5, 2005)

It certainly does look Mirage-ish.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)

is that a fixed nose weel??


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 6, 2005)

No...it is retractil.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)

doesn't look it............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah it looks like it was fixed. If that is the case it is probably since it was only flown for test perposes as a glider but if a jet engine had been installed it would have been made retractable.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)

i damn well hope so...........


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 6, 2005)

Anothers local Hortens.

This is the Horten Ho-XV glider, locally designed as FMA I.A.E 34. This photo was taken at just 16 km from I am now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

From what I read Kurt Tank and many other German designers moved to Argentina and helped design aircraft there.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone hear of the Helouan HA-300?

This a/c from the 60s was designed by a team that was by Willey M in Spain. It was then transfered to Egypt.

Looks like a downsized MiG-21.

estimated (data from an old book)

span - 20'
length - 38'
height - 10'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

I could not find anything on it.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 7, 2005)

A google search turn up several links to the HA-300.

a pic, http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRTypen/FRfothis/HA-300.JPG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks will check it out. And here is what I have found now:

Helwan HA-300
Development
The Helwan HA-300 was orginally designed in Spain by Professor Willy Messerschmitt, who headed a German-Spanish design team, to meet a Ejercito del Aire (EdA) (Spanish Air Force) requirement. The development was initiated by the Spanish Hispano-Aviacion concern who produced a full-scale glider model, designated HA-23P, before the programme was transferred to Egypt in 1960. The United Arab Republic (UAR), consisting of Egypt, Syria and Yemen, assumed the sponsorship of the programme and it was controlled by the Egyptian General Aero Organisation (EGAO). Test facilities and workshops for the development of the fighter and the powerplant were built at Helwan.
The HA-300 was orginally conceived as a tailless delta, powered by one Bristol Siddeley Orpheus B.Or.12 turbojet, rated at 3,057 kg dry and 3,706 kg with reheat. The maximum speed should be Mach 1.5. Before the programme was transferred to Egypt, a swept tailplane was introduced at the base of the rear fuselage, so a similar configuration to the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 'Fishbed' was adopted, and considerable developemnt of the basic design was then undertaken by German, Spanish and Egyptian engineers, who adapted the design for the E-300 turbojet and for speeds in the order of Mach two.


Structure
The HA-300 was a very small aircraft, roughly comparable with the Fiat G.91 and the Northrop F-5A/B Freedom Fighter, and had a mid-mounted delta wing with a thickness/chord ratio of about four per cent and a leading edge sweep of 57.5 degrees. In view of the moderately large approach incidences associated with highly loaded deltas such as the HA-300, the pilot of the HA-300 would appear to suffer an exceptionally poor view for landing, and it is therefore possible that in the production variant some form of mechanical nose dropping would have been used.

Powerplant
The Bristol Siddeley Orpheus turbojet was initially planned to power the HA-300, but it was not powerfull enough for the HA-300 to reach supersonic speeds. The E-300 turbojet was developed by a team headed by Dr. Ferdinand Brandner, who came from Austria to Egypt to assist in the development of the E-300 turbojet.
During a visit to Egypt in early 1963, the Vice President of India, Dr. Zakir Hussain, was asked by the Egytian Air Force Chief, M. Sidky Mahmout, for help with the HA-300 programme. In fact, Egypt wanted only help for the development of the E-300 engine and an Indian test pilot.

A test rig for the E-300 turbojet was build at Military Aircraft Factory Number 36 at Helwan, where Indian engineers assisted in the development of the E-300 turbojet, which ran for the first time in July 1963. The HA-300 had lateral intakes, possible derived from the intakes of the Lockheed F-104G Starfighter, for the E-300 turbojet.

To test the E-300 turbojet, an example was fitted to the left inboard position of an Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Antonov An-12 'Cub', where it replaced the Ivchyenko Al-20K turboprop. This An-12 was damaged on 5 June 1967 by IDF/AF Sud-Ouest SO.4050A Vantours at Helwan.

India supported the development programme for the E-300 turbojet, because India planned to use the E-300 on the Hindustan Aircraft Limited (HAL) HF-24 Marut. A modified HF-24 Mk IBX was loaned, and later given, to Egypt for engine trails with the E-300 turbojet. Thirty engineers from HAL were send to Egypt to maintain the aircraft.


Armament
The planned armament for the intercept mission consisted of two to four infra-red (IR) homing air-to-air missiles, such as the Russian AA-2 'Atoll', and two 30 mm Hispano cannon or four 23 mm Nudelmann-Suranov NS-23 cannon would have been used for the ground attack role, although the high loaded delta configuration offered serious shortcommings in the latter role.

Flight Trails
The Egytian Air Force Chief, M. Sidky Mahmout, was invited by HAL in early 1963 and he asked Group Captian Kapil Bhargava of the Indian Air Force (IAF) to became the testpilot for the HA-300. He came to Egypt in June 1963 and flew more than 100 flight hours with aircraft powered by the E-300 turbojet.
Two Egyptian pilots were send to India in 1964 where they attended the Indian Air Force test pilot school to prepare for the flight development of the HA-300. Major Zohair Shalaby was a pilot of exceptional ability and Major Sahby al-Tawail was both a pilot and an engineer. Both of these officers completed the course succesfully.

The first prototype made its first flight on 7 March 1964, piloted by Group Captian Kapil Bhargava. The first HA-300 was powered for the initial trails by a 2,200 kg Bristol Siddeley Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet. In the initial form, the aircraft was intended for relative slow speed trails, having subsonic engine air intakes and a non-powered rudder.

The second prototype, which joined the test programma on 22 July 1965, had the same powerplant as the first prototype, but had supersonic intakes and a power control for the rudder. With the Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet, the HA-300 attained Mach 1.13.

The third prototype, which was the first with the E-300 turbojet, began taxi trails in November 1969, but the programme was cancelled without flight testing being undertaken with the third prototype.


Cancellation
The HA-300 programma was cancelled in 1969, due to the limited exceptions of the E-300 turbojet and thus the lack of a suitable powerplant and the Six Day War of June 1967. After the HA-300 was cancelled additional Soviet aircraft were ordered.
At the start of the HA-300 programme, it was planned to built additional prototypes and pre-production aircraft to join the flight programme during the course of 1965, and that the delivery of production aircraft would have been started before the end of 1966 or early 1967. Later, this date was set at 1968. The production of the HA-300 would have taken place at Military Aircraft Factory Number 36 at Helwan.


Specification of the Helwan HA-300
Type: 
Single-seat point-defence interceptor with a limited ground-attack capability. 
Powerplant: 
One Helwan E-300 turbojet rated at 3,402 kg dry and 4,990 kg with reheat. 
Performance: 
Maximum speed: 2,124 km/h at 12,192 m and 1,802 km/h with two air-to-air missiles. Initial rate of climb: 12,192 m/min. Combat radius: 643 km in clean condition. Service ceiling: 12,000 m. 
Dimensions: 
Wingspan: 5.84 m. Length: 12.40 m. Height: 3.15 m. Wing area: 16.70 m2. 
Weights: 
Loaded weight: 5,443 kg in clean condition. 
Armament: 
Two 30 mm Hispano or four 23 mm Nudelmann-Suranov NS-23 cannon and two to four infra-red (IR) homing air-to-air missiles.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 15, 2005)

Right then, what's this??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2005)

I was gonna say its some kind of Focke-Achgelis but knowing you its probably British...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

It is a Weir W-6. A Scottish Company.



> With the assistance of Juan de la Cierva, the Weir Company had formed an aircraft department in Scotland in 1932. The W-5 was the Weir Company's first true helicopter design. Initially, the W-5 was a coaxial design, but concerns about stability and control as well as the success of the Fa-61 led to the redevelopment as a lateral side-by-side configuration, which flew successfully in June 1938. Control was achieved with cyclic pitch but there was no collective pitch; vertical control was obtained by altering the rotor speed, a cumbersome feature used also on the Fa-61. The W-5 reached speeds of 70 mph in forward flight. The Weir W-5 (and later the W-6) and the Fa-61 were technically ahead of Sikorsky's VS-300 in terms of flight capability, but the VS-300 was ultimately to set the new standard for helicopter design. The Weir W-6, which first flew in 1939, was a much larger version of the W-5 but still used the lateral side-by-side rotor configuration. Further work on the Weir designs was suspended at the outbreak of World War 2.
> http://www.enae.umd.edu/AGRC/Aero/history.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 16, 2005)

oh come on i thought that was pretty hard!!

ok try this one...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2005)

Alright you have me beat on this one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 17, 2005)

i don't expect anyone to get this one to be honest............

also did you know the W-6 was the first helicopter in the world to lift 3 people............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

That I did not know.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

I will get this one...well someone better, otherwise the lanc will gloat until the cows come home...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 19, 2005)

Mooooooo
Hurry up, I think I can hear them


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

I will get this...


----------



## Blenheim (Mar 19, 2005)

BAC Drone perhaps?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

Please be right...


Welcome by the way! 8)


----------



## Blenheim (Mar 19, 2005)

Thank you, Cheddar Cheese. Now we wait. It's the waiting that gets you, isn't it?


----------



## JCS (Mar 19, 2005)

Yup, thats it......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2005)

Alright someone got it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

Yay!  8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Here are 2 different aircraft can you guess what they are:


----------



## JCS (Mar 20, 2005)

I know that second one but I just cant remember it.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

Me too. Is the first one an LB-30?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Nope it is not a LB-30. A LB-30 is only a B-24 that was transfered from the USAAF to the RAF. But you are looking in the right direction.



> Six of seven YB-24s built and twenty B-24As were transfered to Great Britain for use beginning in March 1941. These planes were redesignated LB30 and given standard British serial numbers. LB was short for Liberator British. The US Army adopted the Liberator nickname for its B-24s.
> http://www.wpafb.af.mil/museum/research/bombers/b2-34.htm


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 20, 2005)

A F-7 from block 42-73115/73164 is the 1st pic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Nope sorry wrong again, it is not a F-7 recon Liberator. You guys are in the general direction though.


----------



## JCS (Mar 20, 2005)

Is that a GR Mk.V?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Nope. How many more guesses do yall want before I tell you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)

unlucky guys, that's not a "BAC Drone", you're not too far off though, you sill haven't got it however............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

oh man that sucks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Okay as soon as I am done translating this document I will start my search again.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)

good luck........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Ill find it dont you worry! Why dont you try and find the 2 I posted up there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

Because hes lazy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)

damn right i am.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

I think he just has no clue!  
Okay Lanc I promise that I will stop picking on you now.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 20, 2005)

I dont know what the first pic of yours was, but i know that the second one is a westland Lysander. a gun turret was fitted to it for trials, but i dont know if it went into full scale production as a separate variant.


----------



## JCS (Mar 20, 2005)

> unlucky guys, that's not a "BAC Drone", you're not too far off though, you sill haven't got it however............



You sure? I found 2 sites with that same picture and both said it was a BAC Drone De Luxe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Concorde247 said:


> I dont know what the first pic of yours was, but i know that the second one is a westland Lysander. a gun turret was fitted to it for trials, but i dont know if it went into full scale production as a separate variant.



That is correct. Now you just have to find the first one. I am still looking for Lancs also.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 20, 2005)

The 1st I thought was a C-87 but the serial number does not jive, which is why I went with the F-7 with which it does. Now with further searching the F-7 seems to have a nose turret.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

This is a really wiered one. Take a look at the cockpit and nose section of the aircraft and what does it resemble?


----------



## JCS (Mar 20, 2005)

I found it but it doesnt give a name for it, it just says B-17/B-24 Hybrid....

http://www.unrealaircraft.com/hybrid/B17G.php


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeap thats it.
It was part of the weight reduction program:



> The availability of the Consolidated B-24 in increasing numbers soon made it evident that, whatever the qualities of its companion, the B-17, the Liberator led in several vital areas, especially in range and bomb load. But by 1944, an additional turret in the nose had increased weight and drag reduced the margin. In addition, the Liberator's ceiling, already less than the B-17s, was further reduced. Furthermore, the addition of the turred reduced forward vision from the flight deck, and cramped the working areas of the naviagtor and bombardier, in the nose.
> 
> The deterioration of the B-24's operational suitability concerned the USAAF sufficiently for them to launch a priority project to improve the Liberator's performance. Air Materiel Command undertook the "B-24 Weight Reduction Program", with the objectives of improving the speed and altitude capabilities of the aircraft, and also of solving the poor forward visibility and crew quarters problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2005)

JCS said:


> > unlucky guys, that's not a "BAC Drone", you're not too far off though, you sill haven't got it however............
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? I found 2 sites with that same picture and both said it was a BAC Drone De Luxe.



YES! it's a BAC Drone De Luxe, i wanted the whole name you see, very well done i'm impressed, but there are harder ones...........


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet

the serial number, 42-73130 was for a F-7, which was the photo recon version of the B-24J-5-CO.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think he just has no clue!
> Okay Lanc I promise that I will stop picking on you now.



Dont make promises you cant keep.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2005)

I know Im evil arn't I?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah that really hurt me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, youre easy pickings then.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know I have that effect on people.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a tough one for you all. This is a machine gun bulge and cartridge ejection chute from which airplane?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 23, 2005)

German a/c ???

Fw ???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it's Japanese, and named after a number. A number less than 1.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats on 2.5K...


NS, you're being way too vague.

I think it was the Mitsubishi Type 00.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep, good call, NS!  An A6M3 Model 22, to be exact.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok, I guess that's significantly _more_ than 1, but I was right anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

right then, get your teeth into this...............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Thats another one of those drone thingies aint it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

it's not the same aircraft.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Well I will have to look for it then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

yes, yes you will..........


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 24, 2005)

FANE F. 1/40 - Two-seat air observation post monoplane developed by Capt Gerard Fane from incomplete Comper CF-1 Scamp (with serial T1788) with 80 hp Continental A-80 engine and pusher propeller, to meet requirements of School of Army Co-opera-tion. Single example built 1940, tested briefly at Heston in March 1941 after acquiring civil registration G-AGDJ.

Gross weight, 1,500 Ib (681 kg). Span, 37ftO in (11.28m). Length, 23ft 5 in (7.14 m).

from http://www.jaapteeuwen.com/ww2aircraft/index.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Very good took I was still looking in the wrong area.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 24, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very good took I was still looking in the wrong area.



I did a Google search using its registration letters.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Damn I should have thought of that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

well done...........


----------



## Grampa (Mar 27, 2005)

Guess this.
it only become a prototype that flow 1936


----------

